# envi de se marier à un imac



## chacha95 (14 Août 2010)

Ca vous prends aussi ce fantasme ?


----------



## tirhum (14 Août 2010)

Envi*e*...
Tu as des "envi*e*s" bizarres, mon grand...
Surtout au bar...


----------



## aCLR (14 Août 2010)

J'chuis sûr qu'il y a un truc à deviner.
iMac, Maic, Maci&#8230;
Voilà le coupable, Mackie !

_&#8212; Alors c'est quoi ce burdel Mackie ?! On engrosse la petite chacha95 et on veut pas l'épouser ?! En plus vous avez des points communs, l'orthographe&#8230;_


----------



## Gronounours (14 Août 2010)

Super.


----------



## Romuald (14 Août 2010)

Sous-entendrais tu qu'il y a des coups de boule rou pieds au derche qui se perdent ?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (14 Août 2010)

chacha95 a dit:


> Ca vous prends aussi ce fantasme ?



Nan... Moi je rêve plutôt de pratiquer des coloscopies avec pieux en sapin sur nerds :style:


----------



## bobbynountchak (14 Août 2010)

chacha95 a dit:


> Ca vous prends aussi ce fantasme ?


Non, mon fantasme, c'est plutôt d'ouvrir des sujets méga merdiques au bar.

Sauf que moi je me retiens.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (14 Août 2010)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Sauf que moi je me retiens.



C'est vrai que tu t'es bien calmé, là dessus...


----------



## Dead head (14 Août 2010)

Je suis contre le mariage, de toutes façons.


----------



## da capo (14 Août 2010)

Dead head a dit:


> Je suis contre le mariage, de toutes façons.



Décidément, en France on ne sait pas prendre de risque


----------



## Dead head (14 Août 2010)

da capo a dit:


> Décidément, en France on ne sait pas prendre de risque



Imagine Après le mariage, le divorce  . La garde des enfants  . La pension alimentaire  .


----------



## da capo (14 Août 2010)

da capo a dit:


> Décidément, en France on ne sait pas prendre de risque





Dead head a dit:


> Imagine Après le mariage, le divorce  . La garde des enfants  . La pension alimentaire  .



C.Q.F.D.


----------



## Gronounours (14 Août 2010)

un cono ne fait pas la généralité.


----------



## macinside (14 Août 2010)

aCLR a dit:


> _&#8212; Alors c'est quoi ce burdel Mackie ?! On engrosse la petite chacha95 et on veut pas l'épouser ?! En plus vous avez des points communs, l'orthographe&#8230;_



JE T'ENCULE THERESE , JE TE PRENDS, JE TE RETOURNE CONTRE CONTRE LE MUR , JE TE BAISE PAR TOUS LES TROUS, JE TE DEFONCE , JE TE METS THERESE ...


----------



## aCLR (15 Août 2010)

Parce qu'elle s'appelle Thérèse IRL&#8230;


----------



## Anonyme (15 Août 2010)

L'iMac sera-t'il consentant ?


----------



## bobbynountchak (15 Août 2010)

Ben alors, elle est pas revenue la connasse?


----------



## kisbizz (15 Août 2010)

on est bien célibataires et .... préférer un iPad pour pouvoir l'amener au lit


----------



## macinside (15 Août 2010)

kisbizz a dit:


> on est bien célibataires et .... préférer un iPad pour pouvoir l'amener au lit



l'iphone il a un mode vibreur lui  et puis il y a une application pour ça :love: *

*Sinon je peu remplacer les deux


----------



## kisbizz (15 Août 2010)

bonne idée 

et pourquoi pas me l'offrir dans 11 jours pour mon anniversaire ?


----------



## aCLR (15 Août 2010)

macinside a dit:


> et puis il y a une application pour ça :love:


----------



## Anonyme (16 Août 2010)

chacha95 a dit:


> Ca vous prends aussi ce fantasme ?


 
Non, jamais.
Quitte à épouser un objet, je préfère que ce soit une femme, au moins elle peut faire la vaisselle et le ménage.


----------



## jugnin (16 Août 2010)

Ce sujet est tout à fait immoral.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (16 Août 2010)

Est-ce que sucer un Mac, c'est tromper ?


----------



## Amok (16 Août 2010)

aCLR a dit:


>



Tu aurais aussi pu poster ici.

(On ne sait jamais, des fois que ce fil succulent remonte...)


----------



## Gronounours (16 Août 2010)

jugnin a dit:


> Ce sujet est tout à fait immoral.



Pas du tout. Il n'a pas été question de coucher avec l'iMac avant de se marier. Il n'y a rien d'immoral donc.


----------



## Anonyme (16 Août 2010)

*Ouvrir un sujet au bar pour les nuls*

(A noter que la présente notice est de pure forme, nous traiterons éventuellement du fond une autre fois.)

Pour ammener une franche discussion écléctique et passionée, il convient d'ouvrir au maximum le sujet, y compris (mais oui, il y en a) à ceux qui n'en ont rien à carer de Apple et de ses produits puisque nous n'avons pas tous des Apple care*.
Ainsi, ton sujet : "Avec quel objet voudriez-vous vous marier ?"

Un sondage permet à tous ceux, et ils sont nombreux, qui n'ont rien à dire de le dire quand même. Ca donne au gogo l'illusion qu'on a quoi que ce foit à fiche de son avis et qu'on en tiendra compte.
Du coup, le gogo est content. Il participe.
Du coup, si un vilain modo (pléonasme) veut fermer ton sujet, tu peux toujours arguer de sa popularité.




Exemple de sondage en réponse à la question initiale :

un iMac
Une femme (humour)
Une plante verte
Une trayeuse électrique
Ne se prononce pas.
Un sujet qui demande l'avis des usagers se doit de commencer par son propre avis.
Et oui, il faut un peu mouiller le maillot.
Avis un poil argumenté, cela s'entend.
Parce que là, on ne sait pas si tu voudrait en épouser un, de iMac. Du coup, on se demande si tu es juste provocateur ou bien complètement secoué des neurones et on hésite entre le haussement d'épaules et l'appel aux urgences psychiatriques.
C'est embetant.

On se souvient que les smileys ne sont pas là juste pour faire joli - ça ne sert à rien d'en mettre un qui rigole après un truc pas drôle, il n'en sera pas plus drôle pour autant.

Voilà.
A bientôt, j'espère !


EDIT
J'oubliais !
Un peu de service après vente, c'est pas mal. Faut entretenir le truc, participer, montrer qu'on n'a pas ouvert ça juste pour faire causer Germaine - sinon, c'est vite envahis de vieux qui sentent un peu qui font dans tous les coins, une vraie infection !



* La présence de jeux de mots, même très mauvais, est permise, voire encouragée. Au pire, ça te permetra d'avoir des interventions drolatiques de certains posteurs légendaires comme P 77 ou Ponkhead qui ne manqueront certes pas de répondre à ton mot d'esprit par un de leur cru.
(D'ailleurs, ils ne pourront pas s'en empêcher, ces andouilles, c'est maladif chez eux.)


----------



## Anonyme (16 Août 2010)

iDuck a dit:


> Est-ce que sucer un Mac, c'est tromper ?



Ça dépend si tu en as plusieurs ?


----------



## HAL-9000 (16 Août 2010)

PonkHead a dit:


> Du coup, on se demande si tu es juste provocateur ou bien complètement secoué des neurones et on hésite entre le haussement d'épaules et l'appel aux urgences psychiatriques.
> C'est embetant.


 
La réponse B. Jean-Pierre. 





Et c'est mon dernier mot...


----------



## Gronounours (16 Août 2010)

Oui oui, tu l'as déjà dit.


----------



## Anonyme (16 Août 2010)

PonkHead a dit:


> *Ouvrir un sujet au bar pour les nuls*


Cela dit, si, par extraordinaire, les habitués de l'endroit voulai*en*t bien se sortir les doigts du cul pour proposer *autre chose* plutôt que d'entretenir ce fil par leur*s* commentaires (tout en se préparant par ailleurs à se plaindre de l'indigence des sujets ouverts)&#8230;


----------



## tantoillane (16 Août 2010)

iDuck a dit:


> Est-ce que sucer un Mac, c'est tromper ?


 
Pas si c'est le sien



PonkHead a dit:


> [...]long discours[...]


 
C'est quoi un gogo ? .......................................................:bebe:



PonkHead a dit:


> La présence de jeux de mots, même très mauvais, est permise, voire encouragée. Au pire, ça te permetra d'avoir des interventions drolatiques de certains posteurs légendaires comme P 77 ou Ponkhead qui ne manqueront certes pas de répondre à ton mot d'esprit par un de leur cru.
> (D'ailleurs, ils ne pourront pas s'en empêcher, ces andouilles, c'est maladif chez eux.)


 
:king: :style: :king:​ 


C0rentin a dit:


> Ça dépend si tu en as plusieurs ?


 
Moi j'en ai qu'une 



Vous êtes vous déjà demandez pourquoi le fenêtre [Plus] de smylies s'ouvre si petite ?

.


----------



## Anonyme (16 Août 2010)

DocEvil a dit:


> Cela dit, si, par extraordinaire, les habitués de l'endroit voulait bien se sortir les doigts du cul pour proposer *autre chose* plutôt que d'entretenir ce fil par leur commentaires (tout en se préparant par ailleurs à se plaindre de l'indigence des sujets ouverts)&#8230;


 
Ouais, on se croirait dans ces vieux western hyper-codifiés, avec leur sempiternelle attaque de l'indigence par les indiens...
C'est d'un con venu !

Sinon, moi, je suis plutôt genre vieille gloire - le type vieillissant dont on connait le nom sans plus savoir pourquoi et qui ne fait plus rien sauf rabacher ses ors passés.
Une sorte de Patrick Juvet du bar (en moins blondasse)...

En gros, ça fait longtemps que je n'ai plus le moindre doigt à me sortir du cul, mon bon.

_Sic transit gloria bari._


----------



## Gronounours (16 Août 2010)

DocEvil a dit:


> Cela dit, si, par extraordinaire, les habitués de l'endroit voulait bien se sortir les doigts du cul pour proposer *autre chose* plutôt que d'entretenir ce fil par leur commentaires (tout en se préparant par ailleurs à se plaindre de l'indigence des sujets ouverts)&#8230;



C'est vrai ça. Pourquoi diable demander un peu d'autonomie aux nerds trisomiques incapables de phrases de plus de 4 mots et un avis un peu plus construit que celui d'un alcoolique accroché au zinc d'un vieux bouge dégueulasse.

Non c'est vrai. Mieux vaut solliciter ceux qui ont déjà tenté et parfois réussi à proposer quelque chose de beaucoup plus étoffé que la question qui nous intéresse ici : "se marier avec son imac".

Note que si la question mérite sans doute une place dans le hall of fame des sujets les plus minables, pourquoi devrions nous (les "habitués de l'endroit"), une fois de plus, nous bouger le cul pour les autres ?

D'ailleurs, tu noteras que si les "habitués de l'endroit" n'ont rien ouvert récemment, c'est peut être parce qu'ils n'ont rien à proposer qu'ils estiment suffisamment construit, abouti pour le dit endroit.

"Faute de grive&#8230;"

Et puis les *gras* l'ont dit, ils sont là pour reprendre en main les forums macgé, sortir des "schémas encroûtants" qui trop longtemps ont gangrénés cet espace très probablement.
J'attend avec une impatience non feinte de voir germer les graines de leurs idées novatrices et désopilantes prévues au bar à la terrasse.

Si, si.

En revanche, j'ai toujours bien trop de respect pour toi pour ne pas avoir envie de te dire ce que je pense du ton de ton post.


----------



## Anonyme (16 Août 2010)

Ce qui me navre surtout ce sont les énormes fautes de conjugaison et d'orthographe que j'y ai laissées&#8230;

EDIT: Corrigé.


----------



## Anonyme (16 Août 2010)

Certains anciens se plaignent de l'inanité des nouveaux.
D'autres anciens se plaignent de ce que les premiers se plaignent de l'inanité des nouveau sans rien proposer de nouveau eux-même (les anciens qui se plaignent hein, pas les anciens qui se plaignent des anciens parce que eux, des fois, ils tentent du nouveau).
Certains nouveaux se plaignent de ce que des anciens se soient plaint.
Certains anciens tentent parfois vaguement de proposer du nouveau.
Il est même des anciens pour ce plaindre de ce que ce qu'ils ont proposé de nouveau n'ait pas attiré les nouveaux (ni même parfois les anciens)
Les anciens modos se plaignent de ce que les anciens qui se plaignent poussent les nouveaux à se plaindre - et je ne parle même pas des nouveaux modos.

Et tous se plaignent de ce que ceux qui se plaignent remettent à chaque fois un euro dans l'bouzin !

Hé hé.
Roulez jeunesse !


----------



## Anonyme (16 Août 2010)

Gronounours a dit:


> C'est vrai ça. Pourquoi diable demander un peu d'autonomie aux nerds trisomiques incapables de phrases de plus de 4 mots et un avis un peu plus construit que celui d'un alcoolique accroché au zinc d'un vieux bouge dégueulasse.
> 
> Non c'est vrai. Mieux vaut solliciter ceux qui ont déjà tenté et parfois réussi à proposer quelque chose de beaucoup plus étoffé que la question qui nous intéresse ici : "se marier avec son imac".
> 
> ...


1°/ Je n'ai rien fait ici qui mérite le respect.
2°/ Tu n'as rien à attendre de personne, ni des nouveaux, ni des "gras", car ni les uns ni les autres ne te doivent rien.
3°/ On n'a pas besoin d'écrire 40 messages pour dire à quelqu'un que son sujet est mauvais.
4°/ Chacun est libre de rester ou de s'éloigner. Il me semble que j'ai choisi.
5°/ Je sais bien que vous n'êtes pas de mauvais bougres et je vous apprécie comme vous êtes, _quel que soit mon ton_.


----------



## Anonyme (16 Août 2010)

DocEvil a dit:


> 3°/ On n'a pas besoin d'écrire 40 messages pour dire à quelqu'un que son sujet est mauvais.


 
Sauf si on est 40 à être persuadés que c'est *notre* façon de le dire qui est la plus drôle et la plus pertinente.

kikikalapugross vanne quoi.


----------



## Amok (16 Août 2010)

Gronounours a dit:


> En revanche, j'ai toujours bien trop de respect pour toi pour ne pas avoir envie de te dire ce que je pense du ton de ton post.



J'ai pour ma part un peu envie de te dire que je trouve ton discours en boucle (les forums MacG sont devenus n'importe quoi, ils sont peuplés de jeunes cons qui n'ont rien à dire, nous, les anciens, savons ce que c'est qu'un sujet qui assure etc, etc, etc mais dans le même temps j'arrive pas à décrocher) franchement lassant.

Ce que tu réclames pour les autres est valable pour toi aussi : quand il n'y a rien à dire, on ne dit rien et quand un sujet est nul on n'y participe pas, surtout si c'est pour répéter 10 fois qu'il est nul.


----------



## jugnin (16 Août 2010)

PonkHead a dit:


> Sauf si on est 40 à être persuadés que c'est *notre* façon de le dire qui est la plus drôle et la plus pertinente.
> 
> kikikalapugross vanne quoi.



Et puis c'est un passe-temps bon marché, pour les vieux rats de bureaux que nous sommes.



Amok a dit:


> surtout si c'est pour répéter 10 fois qu'il est nul.



C'est pour ça que je préfère désormais discuter de leur moralité. Créatif, le rat, hein.


----------



## Anonyme (16 Août 2010)

jugnin a dit:


> Et puis c'est un passe-temps bon marché, pour les vieux rats de bureaux que nous sommes.


 
Tu n'es plus un lapin ?

'tain, des problèmes d'identité à ce point...


----------



## tantoillane (16 Août 2010)

Amok a dit:


> J'ai pour ma part un peu envie de te dire que je trouve ton discours en boucle (les forums MacG sont devenus n'importe quoi, ils sont peuplés de jeunes cons qui n'ont rien à dire, nous, les anciens, savons ce que c'est qu'un sujet qui assure etc, etc, etc mais dans le même temps j'arrive pas à décrocher) franchement lassant.
> 
> Ce que tu réclames pour les autres est valable pour toi aussi : quand il n'y a rien à dire, on ne dit rien et quand un sujet est nul on n'y participe pas, surtout si c'est pour répéter 10 fois qu'il est nul.


 
Tout à fait d'accord, je manque complètement de vonlonté, impossible de s'empêcher de perdre son temps à lire tous ces messages de 15 lignes.

Bon allé, à trois je vais dans mon Tableau de Bord et je me désabonne de cette discussion qui ressemble aux dizaines qu'on peux trouver dans le bar.​un
........................... deux
....................................................... tr
.......................................................................... et merde, allons plutôt voir les derniers message, je repasserai tout à l'heure

:casse:​ 
 ​ 
.​


----------



## jugnin (16 Août 2010)

PonkHead a dit:


> Tu n'es plus un lapin ?
> 
> 'tain, des problèmes d'identité à ce point...



T'es fou, dans la vraie vie, j'ai une couverture.

Un lapin déguisé en rat affublé d'une couverture, oui... J'ai peut être effectivement un problème.


----------



## Anonyme (16 Août 2010)

DocEvil a dit:


> 1°/ Je n'ai rien fait ici qui mérite le respect.


 
Ouais ?
Ben t'auras du respect quand même !
Sans déconner...


----------



## Fab'Fab (16 Août 2010)

DocEvil a dit:


> Cela dit, si, par extraordinaire, les habitués de l'endroit voulai*en*t bien se sortir les doigts du cul (...)



A peine arrivé et déjà des propositions salaces...


----------



## Anonyme (16 Août 2010)

jugnin a dit:


> T'es fou, dans la vraie vie, j'ai une couverture.
> 
> Un lapin déguisé en rat affublé d'une couverture, oui... J'ai peut être effectivement un problème.


 
Moi, je suis plus couette que couverture - d'ailleurs, je me suis un peu laissé repousser les cheveux.

Nous voilà dans d'beaux draps !


----------



## Gronounours (16 Août 2010)

DocEvil a dit:


> 1°/ Je n'ai rien fait ici qui mérite le respect.
> 2°/ Tu n'as rien à attendre de personne, ni des nouveaux, ni des "gras", car ni les uns ni les autres ne te doivent rien.
> 3°/ On n'a pas besoin d'écrire 40 messages pour dire à quelqu'un que son sujet est mauvais.
> 4°/ Chacun est libre de rester ou de s'éloigner. Il me semble que j'ai choisi.
> 5°/ Je sais bien que vous n'êtes pas de mauvais bougres et je vous apprécie comme vous êtes, _quel que soit mon ton_.



1°/ Je n'ai pas dit que tu méritais le respect. J'ai dit que j'en (moi perso moi même) avais trop pour toi.
2°/ Je te retourne donc le compliment. Tu n'as rien à attendre des autres, et pas plus qu'ils se "sortent les doigts du cul" parce que tu l'as décrété.
3°/ On est d'accord.
4°/ J'ai choisi aussi. J'ai choisi de n'être plus qu'un consommateur des lieux.
5°/ Je ne sais pas, et je m'en moque un peu, surtout ici.




Amok a dit:


> J'ai pour ma part un peu envie de te dire que je trouve ton discours en boucle (les forums MacG sont devenus n'importe quoi, ils sont peuplés de jeunes cons qui n'ont rien à dire, nous, les anciens, savons ce que c'est qu'un sujet qui assure etc, etc, etc mais dans le même temps j'arrive pas à décrocher) franchement lassant.



Ma lassitude à moi, c'est de t'entendre rayé sur le même disque depuis&#8230; Plus d'un an maintenant en fait. Et que ce n'est toujours pas mon propos, ni aujourd'hui, ni hier (en tout cas sur la partie les djeuns sont des merdes, et "nous" les vieux on a tout compris).
Mais si je suis si lassant, prends les devants dediou. Une bonne paire de couilles, montre qui c'est l'patron et on en parle plus.
En revanche, j'ai encore, et toujours le droit d'exprimer mon opinion. Oui les forums macgé changent et pas en bien (toujours selon moi). Et oui vous (toi, les autres admins, les gras dénués de savoir vivre) vous y prenez comme des glands.

Notes qu'en affirmant cela (qui n'a rien de nouveau dans ma bouche), je ne prétend pas apporter une solution.
Vu comme je m'en bas les noisettes, j'vais pas en plus apporter quelque chose.

Par contre ma demande de suppression de "Bassman" et de tous les posts qui vont avec (non pas leur passage en anonyme) est toujours d'actualité. Si vraiment vous y arrivez pas, je fournis la ligne de commande SQL pour ce faire.

Con-som-ma-teur.


----------



## jugnin (16 Août 2010)

PonkHead a dit:


> Nous voilà dans d'beaux draps !



OK, mais c'est qui qui fait l'iMac ?

Voilà un sous-entendu nuptial auquel je ne saurais adhérer, mais je salue la pirouette pour recoller au sujet.


----------



## kisbizz (16 Août 2010)

ben , sinon moi c'est decidé :

je ne me mariera pas avec un i Mac mais je vais m'offir l' i Phone avec son application vibro ... hummmmm :rose::rose:


----------



## Anonyme (16 Août 2010)

Bah, c'est à dire qu'à force de ne pas parler d'iMac, le sujet va finir par fermer.

Celà dit, on pourrait faire un pont vers les sujets des ceusses ayant fait tomber leur sd-card dans la fente de leur iMac.
Ca et le devoir conjugal, il y a comme une envie générale d'introduire des trucs dans cette fameuse fente qui me trouble.
Pas toi ?


----------



## kisbizz (16 Août 2010)

moi peux plus , la fente me boude et ne fait que son boulot a moitié 



si si, vrai


----------



## Fab'Fab (16 Août 2010)

kisbizz a dit:


> moi peux plus , la fente me boude et ne fait que son boulot a moitié
> 
> 
> 
> si si, vrai



Comment dire ?...:mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (16 Août 2010)

kisbizz a dit:


> la fente me boude


 
SPLENDIDE !


----------



## Amok (16 Août 2010)

Gronounours a dit:


> Mais si je suis si lassant, prends les devants dediou. Une bonne paire de couilles, montre qui c'est l'patron et on en parle plus.



Parce que tu considères que bannir quelqu'un est une preuve de virilité ?
Veux-tu sous-entendre que te dire que depuis un an tu as un discours identique et inutile et que le fait de te le rappeler de temps en temps sans passer à la bonne vieille punition du garnement est un manque flagrant d'attributs mâles ?



Gronounours a dit:


> En revanche, j'ai encore, et toujours le droit d'exprimer mon opinion. Oui les forums macgé changent et pas en bien (toujours selon moi). Et oui vous (toi, les autres admins, les gras dénués de savoir vivre) vous y prenez comme des glands.
> 
> Notes qu'en affirmant cela (qui n'a rien de nouveau dans ma bouche), je ne prétend pas apporter une solution.
> Vu comme je m'en bas les noisettes, j'vais pas en plus apporter quelque chose.



Le souci n'est pas que tu exprimes ton opinion sur les forums. Le souci est que tu ne fais quasiment que ca, indiquant dans le même temps que tu ne feras rien pour apporter une solution, ou pour améliorer les choses. Etrangement je trouve que c'est, justement, un comportement totalement opposé au fait de "s'en battre les noisettes", comme tu l'écris.




Gronounours a dit:


> Con-so-ma-teur.



Sans commentaires.


----------



## Anthony (16 Août 2010)

Gronounours a dit:


> les gras dénués de savoir vivre



Je ne suis pas gras, je suis enveloppé. Nuance.


----------



## kisbizz (16 Août 2010)

Anthony Nelzin a dit:


> Je ne suis pas gras, je suis enveloppé. Nuance.



mon fils (12 ans ) plutot "enveloppé" tu sais qu'il me reponds ?

je ne suis pas enveloppé mais elancé !!!


si, si , encore une fois c'est vrai 







sinon pour la fente .... elle n'accepte plus que le cd et plus de dvd


----------



## Anonyme (16 Août 2010)

Anthony Nelzin a dit:


> , je suis enveloppé.


 
Et moi, je suis un peu timbré - unissons nos efforts pour les posts !


----------



## macinside (16 Août 2010)

kisbizz a dit:


> sinon pour la fente .... elle n'accepte plus que le cd et plus de dvd



je peu éventuellement te proposer "un autre type de support" pour ta fente :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (16 Août 2010)

Gronounours a dit:


> 2°/ Je te retourne donc le compliment. Tu n'as rien à attendre des autres, et pas plus qu'ils se "sortent les doigts du cul" parce que tu l'as décrété.


Je n'ai rien décrété, j'ai émis une hypothèse. Je ne le ferai plus.



kisbizz a dit:


> moi peux plus , la fente me boude et ne fait que son boulot a moitié
> 
> 
> 
> si si, vrai


Les forums MacG, je les aime aussi pour ça.


----------



## Fab'Fab (16 Août 2010)

Un sujet qui parle de doigts dans le cul et de fente.
Tout ça pour un iMac. C'est beau un forum :love:


----------



## Anonyme (16 Août 2010)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Un sujet qui parle de doigts dans le cul et de fente.
> Tout ça pour un iMac. C'est beau un forum :love:


Je comprends mieux le caractère *gras* de l'esprit nouveau.


----------



## Anonyme (16 Août 2010)

DocEvil a dit:


> Cela dit, si, par extraordinaire, les habitués de l'endroit voulai*en*t bien se sortir les doigts du cul pour proposer *autre chose*


 
Oui !
Sortons-nous les doigts du cul afin qu'un vent nouveau souffle sur le bar !


----------



## aCLR (16 Août 2010)

Amok a dit:


> Tu aurais aussi pu poster ici.
> 
> (On ne sait jamais, des fois que ce fil succulent remonte...)



Alzheimer ?!


----------



## bobbynountchak (16 Août 2010)

Amok a dit:


> quand il n'y a rien à dire, on ne dit rien et quand un sujet est nul on n'y participe pas.




Exactement.
Et a ce propos, je voulais faire passer un message.

Pour ma part, je reçois chaque jour des lettres de fans éplorés qui me demandent, la larme à l'oeil et des tremolo (molos? moli?) dans la voix : "mais Bobby, pourquoi, mais pourquoi donc que comment ça se fait-il que tes truculentes participations se fassent si cruellement rares? Nous aurais-tu oubliés, nous, la foule des adorateurs anonymes qui guettons le moindre de tes posts, les doigts tout tremblants, la bouche sèche, les yeux humides et les muqueuses irritées, vivotant dans l'espoir de te lire un jour à nouveau?"
_(Oui, mes fans sont sympa, mais ils ont un style un peu ampoulé, indigeste... on se demande d'ou ça leur vient.)_

Aujourd'hui je vous réponds mes enfants : 

C'est parce que vous me confondez avec DocEvil les mecs, lâchez moi les noix maintenant.


----------



## Anonyme (16 Août 2010)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> C'est parce que vous me confondez avec DocEvil les mecs, lâchez moi les noix maintenant.


S'ils te confondent vraiment avec moi, ils ne sont pas près de te les lâcher.


----------



## bobbynountchak (17 Août 2010)

Regardez le fanfaronner, dés qu'on lui rend un petit hommage, là!
Ah ça il court après les honneurs, il peut pas s'en empêcher!


----------



## ringo.starr (17 Août 2010)

Amok a dit:


> quand il n'y a rien à dire, on ne dit rien et quand un sujet est nul on n'y participe pas, surtout si c'est pour répéter 10 fois qu'il est nul.



Je suis d'accord, une fois avec conviction suffit.

[youtube]sotc9cdkcCo[/youtube]


----------

